# removing rear muffler. YES or No?



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all,

I own a 2011 Audi TTS.. at the moment i have CTS TURBO CAI kit. Soon i will be also installing the FORGE diverter valve.

I am still looking for more sound from the exhaust without having to get a whole new exhaust done, so purely for sound has anyone removed the rear muffler (suitcase)? or the middle resonator? Opinions needed.

Thanks


----------



## N44CKL (Jan 17, 2014)

SDZ007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I own a 2011 Audi TTS.. at the moment i have CTS TURBO CAI kit. Soon i will be also installing the FORGE diverter valve.
> 
> ...


 Hi, I have a v6 and have had the center silencer straight piped and it made a massive difference and sounds very raspy which myself or the custom exhaust fitter didn't expect! 
Removing the back box will make it drone, removing both will be insanely loud but I've only ever straight piped non-turbo cars and turbos are usually quieter, personally I'd straight pipe the center silencer, see what you think, it makes a much bigger difference than you'll think!

I use Long Life exhausts in Birmingham (next to bullring shopping centre) and they are brilliant and you can pop into the bull ring and they will call to come and listen if it's loud enough etc. they charged me £90 to remove and replace the centre silencer with a stainless straight pipe!
I will be having them build a custom back box for mine as I now want it a little deeper at low rpm but first if definitely say center silencer!!!

Cheers 
Nick


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

N44CKL said:


> SDZ007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


any sound clips of this?


----------



## N44CKL (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes il post on YouTube later from my phone and post the link here


----------



## N44CKL (Jan 17, 2014)

N44CKL said:


> Yes il post on YouTube later from my phone and post the link here


Done 



 will sort another clip soon


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

N44CKL said:


> N44CKL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes il post on YouTube later from my phone and post the link here
> ...


Definitely raspy, does it give any more burble?


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

Ive also removed resonator on my v6 and put a cutout valve there also so i can choose to delete rear muffler also via remote. 
Deleting both mufflers is too loud (fun sometimes) the closed mode is very nice but you will get a little bit of drone, but not much and the dgs farts are much louder and bassier.


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

LaztSWE said:


> Ive also removed resonator on my v6 and put a cutout valve there also so i can choose to delete rear muffler also via remote.
> Deleting both mufflers is too loud (fun sometimes) the closed mode is very nice but you will get a little bit of drone, but not much and the dgs farts are much louder and bassier.


Sounds interesting...

Any clips?! 

Where is this valve and how does it work?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Just search youtube for "exhaust cut out valve" theres a vid that shows one on an S5, sounds lovely. Considered it for my S5 but got a TTS instead :lol:


----------



## Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Just search youtube for "exhaust cut out valve" theres a vid that shows one on an S5, sounds lovely. Considered it for my S5 but got a TTS instead :lol:


Ooft!






I need to find out more about these, as hat sounds awesome while retaining stock look. Liking that!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Not the S5 but still sounds good.


----------



## Mrjonty (Jul 7, 2014)

Concept said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Just search youtube for "exhaust cut out valve" theres a vid that shows one on an S5, sounds lovely. Considered it for my S5 but got a TTS instead :lol:
> ...


If you find anything, let us know. I like the versitility of the cut out valve (normal/ mental- at the flick of a switch!)


----------



## N44CKL (Jan 17, 2014)

Vale controlled system custom built in UK, 



I emailed BDM and an equivalent system would cost £1200+VAT


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

there are alot of versions, but it looks somewhat like this:









Since the v6 dosent have much space around the exhaust i removed the resonator box and put it there, so when i open the valve, most (maybe 75% or something its basically making a hole before the muffler) exhaust and sound comes from under the car, thats the downside, but its hard to notice 2meters away anyways.


----------



## Mrjonty (Jul 7, 2014)

N44CKL said:


> Vale controlled system custom built in UK,
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed BDM and an equivalent system would cost £1200+VAT


Ouch!


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

yeah, the reason for me doing the cheap version 
parts are ~100euro and work the same if you dont weld it yourself.


----------



## Ray667 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've just done the muffler delete on my TTS.

It increases exhaust volume about 3 times and makes the car sound very aggressive even at low speeds. Cold starts are much louder and because the tone of the TTS is a low drone at idle, it's pretty unsettling. Overall it's a really good mod if you want to be heard by other drivers or pedestrians! :lol:

Obvious negative is that it does introduce quite a lot of drone between 30-35mph and 65-75mph. Strangely it's quietest >80mph-100mph so it does encourage you to drive a bit faster if you want to be "quieter" :roll:

In hindsight, I probably should have done the resonator delete and welded the other exhaust flap open. This would have still given a volume boost for the exhaust and not introduced so much cabin drone. Alternatively I could have replaced the stock muffler with a custom cherry bomb resonator as another cost effective exhaust mod.


----------

